# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Schouder luxatie (uit de kom)

## jbu

Hallo 
Ik ben op zoek naar een goede, deskundige orthopeed om mijn instabiele schouder weer in orde te maken.
Mijn schouder gaat regelmatig uit de kom (luxatie) 
Ik hoor en lees van alles maar hoor het liever van ervaringsdeskundigen!
Wie kan mij helpen!!

gr john

----------


## Agnes574

Mss gemakkelijk om even te melden in welk land en regio je die orthopeed zoekt?

----------


## jbu

Maakt me niet uit waar ik naar toe moet, kwaliteit en ervaring vind iik het belangrijkst.
Maar makelijk is als het in de buurt van Eindhoven is

----------

